# Insurance won't repair the car



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I need some advise for a relative. Someone went into the back of him a few weeks ago while he was stopped at a roundabout. Other party admitted fault, his car was taken away and the garage supplied a hire car.

A couple of weeks passed and he still hadn't received the car back. After calling the garage they said his insurers have told them not to repair it cos there is an issue. Basically the car is registered in his Dads name but he is down as the main driver so it's not fronting. They did it like this as when he bought the car they gave 7 days free insurance to drive it away but he was too young for it, so it was put in his Dad's name.

I'm don't understand why they are telling the garage not to repair it, especially when it's the other driver's insurance that is paying for it. He has also had another accident in this car, which he had to take some blame for but they repaired the car with no questions at all.

Can anyone understand why they are doing this? The insurance company is Aviva.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

His own insurer's are not the one's to authorise the repair, he needs to contact the 2rd party insurer or his legal cover dept.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Who's name is the insurance in, ie the "Policyholder"?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The policyholder is his Dad but he is not the main driver his son is and this is disclosed on the policy.

They keep phoning Aviva who just keep saying the same thing that they won't repair it. The car is registered and insured in his Dad's name who is making the claim but the accident happened when his son was driving who is named as the main driver, so what's the issue?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't see an issue for me as it all looks above board on the face of it to be honest. Have the insurance people given a reason as to why not as presumabley it is then holding it up?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> The policyholder is his Dad but he is not the main driver his son is and this is disclosed on the policy.
> 
> They keep phoning Aviva who just keep saying the same thing that they won't repair it. The car is registered and insured in his Dad's name who is making the claim but the accident happened when his son was driving who is named as the main driver, so what's the issue?


If that is the case, then i can see no reason why they won't instruct repairs.

I take it Dad is also the "owner" of the car?

Unless there is another reason that has come to light, undisclosed conviction, using the vehicle for business or something similar?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Shiny said:


> If that is the case, then i can see no reason why they won't instruct repairs.
> 
> I take it Dad is also the "owner" of the car?
> 
> Unless there is another reason that has come to light, undisclosed conviction, using the vehicle for business or something similar?


Yes he is the owner of the car as well.

No convictions or business use, just used for commuting. I'll ask them later who they've been speaking to but their explanation hasn't really been clear so far.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you insured on your dads name or own insurance for the car


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Hasan1 said:


> Are you insured on your dads name or own insurance for the car


It's not me it's a relative I'm asking for. The car is in his Dad's name, down as owner and registered keeper. The son is the main driver with the Dad as a named driver.

They still haven't given a reason why they won't repair the car despite them sending a letter and phoning. All they keep querying is why the owner/keeper isn't the main driver.

Are they allowed to withhold this information as to why they won't repair the car? Would contacting an ombudsman help? I know they need to complain directly to the company first though.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I would just tell them to get on the phone to the insurance company and not ring off until they get and answer as to why the repair has not been approved yet. Persistence is the key here I'd say :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

MAke sure they get all decisions in writing as a proof


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> It's not me it's a relative I'm asking for. The car is in his Dad's name, down as owner and registered keeper. The son is the main driver with the Dad as a named driver.
> 
> They still haven't given a reason why they won't repair the car despite them sending a letter and phoning. All they keep querying is why the owner/keeper isn't the main driver.
> 
> Are they allowed to withhold this information as to why they won't repair the car? Would contacting an ombudsman help? I know they need to complain directly to the company first though.


Don't know if its still like it used to be but when I tried to insure my brothers car I was not allowed to be the main policy holder as it was not my car this was years ago and may of changed now


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Owner/Keeper should insure the car (ie the "Policyholder").

If the policyholder is not the main user, then the main user should be noted on the policy as a "named driver" and declared as the main user. The premium then charged by the insurers should reflect the risk exposure of the main driver.

From what Pezza has said, this is the case so all should be in order.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Owner/Keeper should insure the car (ie the "Policyholder").
> 
> If the policyholder is not the main user, then the main user should be noted on the policy as a "named driver" and declared as the main user. The premium then charged by the insurers should reflect the risk exposure of the main driver.
> 
> From what Pezza has said, this is the case so all should be in order.


Yes that is correct so there should be no problem.

Shiny, are the insurers required to tell them why they won't authorise the repairs or are they allowed to keep the reason from them?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Owner/Keeper should insure the car (ie the "Policyholder").
> 
> If the policyholder is not the main user, then the main user should be noted on the policy as a "named driver" and declared as the main user. The premium then charged by the insurers should reflect the risk exposure of the main driver.
> 
> From what Pezza has said, this is the case so all should be in order.


I see what your saying but if the dad owns the car should he not be the policyholder with the sun as the main driver

Owner/Keeper should insure the car (ie the "Policyholder

This is where I think it has gone wrong


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Yes that is correct so there should be no problem.
> 
> Shiny, are the insurers required to tell them why they won't authorise the repairs or are they allowed to keep the reason from them?


I have never come across this before. If i have encountered a problem with a claim, then the Insurers have always explained the reason why, or why an investigation is taking place.

I am of the opinion that they can't just refuse to say why they are not repairing the vehicle. There must be something that is not right, I can only presume they are not divulging the reason as it is under investigation?

Unless the Insurers have reason to suspect that the son owns the car?

Your friend really needs to raise an official complaint and try to get the matter resolved.



Hasan1 said:


> I see what your saying but if the dad owns the car should he not be the policyholder with the sun as the main driver
> 
> Owner/Keeper should insure the car (ie the "Policyholder
> 
> This is where I think it has gone wrong


I think you are getting a bit confused.

Dad owns the car and is the policyholder, which is correct.

Son is a named driver and is noted as the main user of the vehicle, which is correct.


----------

